# Comcast Installs



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Insurance, Cost of Install, Length of Install. Customers don't want to pay for stuff to be fished, Comcast doesn't want to spend the money to fish it. Thus you end up with the quickest install method possible. Unfortunately for customers who would be willing to spend the money the option really isn't presented to them. Most of the installs Comcast serves are more than likley high turnover or customers who don't give a damn. Customers have no reason to stick with a company, so why would comcast provide free wall fishing when 6 months later the customer can up and leave to another provider?


----------



## n1ist (Sep 18, 2009)

When I had cable installed at home, I had already cut in the LV ring and dropped a pullstring down to the basement. They refused to use it and refused to run the coax up the stairs to the living room. They finally gave in when I schlepped the TV to the basement and set it up there. Once they were done I pulled my own coax and moved their ground clamp off the PVC pipe they put it on (really...).

/mike


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

My question is this... And yes I'm playing devils advocate. 

All electricians should know how to retrofit wire into walls so why aren't you all fishing it all yourselves the way you want it done, run back to a distribution and then have the installer just run from demarc to split?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wired4Life10 said:


> My question is this... And yes I'm playing devils advocate.
> 
> All electricians should know how to retrofit wire into walls so why aren't you all fishing it all yourselves the way you want it done, run back to a distribution and then have the installer just run from demarc to split?


Most guys here do, when they comment on crap installs it is at a customers house.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wired4Life10 said:


> All electricians should know how to retrofit wire into walls so why aren't you all fishing it all yourselves the way you want it done, run back to a distribution and then have the installer just run from demarc to split?


 
Thats how most of us have done it. I don't have cable per se......everything in my house is run on Cat6 with fibre for my main feed from the street..........but its all terminated in the main rack in the basement.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

pudge565 said:


> I
> 
> I don't understand that policy other than it being due to them hiring idiots that would screw crap up in walls.


They hire idiots, that's their policy

The majority of them could'nt be a zit on a datacom guys azz 

They work the installers on a per install FR here

We call them _commie_ cast:jester:

~CS~


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Thats how most of us have done it. I don't have cable per se......everything in my house is run on Cat6 with fibre for my main feed from the street..........but its all terminated in the main rack in the basement.:thumbsup:


I'm curious what service you have that runs Cat6 for television signal. I know it can be done with uverse but we have TWC and they still require RG6 here.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

New uverse systems in chicaoland area require cat5e, and recommend cat6


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> New uverse systems in chicaoland area require cat5e, and recommend cat6


Well I suppose it's a good thing that I run 1 RG6 and 2 Cat6 to each TV already. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

ES COMCASTICO! They are about to buy Time Warner Cable...


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> ES COMCASTICO! They are about to buy Time Warner Cable...


I'm aware. Unlike many around here, I actually don't mind TWC and have had good luck. I hope we have the same luck with comcast


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a budding monopoly that you'll mind when it hits you in the wallet W4L10


~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Pretty soon I think we'll see the cable companies fall under the purview of public utility commissions. Kinda weird that they aren't considered one since they aren't really different from a telco company anyway.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.c2meworld.com/commerce/its-official-comcast-to-merge-with-time-warner-cable/


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I feel bad for Americans, you guys already pay some hefty cable bills. I cannot believe they would let this happen. I remember when Bell was blown up due to the monopoly they had, and this looks eerily the same. Antitrust anyone?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wired4Life10 said:


> I'm curious what service you have that runs Cat6 for television signal. I know it can be done with uverse but we have TWC and they still require RG6 here.


The only fibre provider in my area is called Bell Aliant FibreOP and they need a minimum of Cat5e to run the TV and recommend Cat6.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Wpgshocker said:


> I feel bad for Americans, you guys already pay some hefty cable bills. I cannot believe they would let this happen. I remember when Bell was blown up due to the monopoly they had, and this looks eerily the same. Antitrust anyone?




_egggzzzactly _

~CS~


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

blah, blah, blah...

don't you knuckleheads see where this is going???


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ohmontherange said:


> blah, blah, blah...
> 
> don't you knuckleheads see where this is going???


It's going to be another Benghazi and we can all blame Ms. Daisy (Hillary) and her driver.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It'll probably come to antitrust at some point. Fairpoint here will cease to exist I'm sure because they have nothing to offer unless they can pull some FIOS like product out of their asses. Otherwise, there is no real competition (here) for Comcast's internet, which does work well. I pick up some work from time to time that either they screwed up or customers want fishing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a war between cable and fiber here right now. 

Cable vs phone companies in a big yank to see who can offer the fastest _'package'_ publicly.

Vtel's farmed out the fiber to renegades that hail from all over the east coast, doing every acrobatic osha _no no_ in a old reno'd bucket trucks imaginable.

Commiecast is going door to door with their shtick

I'm letting the dogs out on all of 'em! 

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

One of the most irritating things is the phone company Fairpoint often has to be the ones that set the phone poles. You could wait a month or more for that. Their line guys are decent to deal with. This last time I needed it, I got cards and phone numbers from them and had someone to call and check on what's going on.


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

Commiecast/scumcast, call them what you want. They couldn't troubleshoot themselves out of a wet paper bag with somebody else holding their hand. 

Case in point: mother-in-law, permanently disabled in wheelchair with medical issues. She has the cripple-play package(phone/internet/tv). Constant black-screening and loss of phone service whenever the weather got damp outside. I went over to look at the problem after 2 years of complaints and them never being able to fix it. The problem always went away before the 'tech' would show up. I went over, pulled the demarc they butchered(Verizon). In less than 10 minutes, I found the bad cable and had the phones back up. I found a piece of 2-pair cat3 that was run under the bottom of the siding, fell down into mulch bed and had several nicks to the copper. I disconnected that cable and her phone started working....now a new piece of cat5 is in its place along with it being better secured.

This is just the tip of the iceberg of problems I have seen with scumcast. Never liked them, never will


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Gotta serv change outta one commiecast fool who drilled right on out into the SE drop. Blew the poco Xformer, and he beat feet down the road sans his bell bit 

Now one would have thought he might have simply looked out the window for said SE, stuck around 20 minutes for the poco or sparky's arrival, or simply left a card....:whistling2:


but _NOOoooooOOOOoo_......:no:

Adding salt to that wound was the HO having to_ threaten_ the  company with litigation _(who tried to foist it on their subs who are as slippery as eels)_ for restitution 

~CS~


----------

